# Brekenridge Gravel/Dirt Roads for cross bike



## jimmydeuce (Jan 23, 2011)

*Breckenridge Gravel/Dirt Roads for cross bike*

I'm heading out to Breck at the end of August. I will be taking a road bike and likely a cross bike. I would like some input as far as good gravel/dirt/forest service roads that would be an option for some cyclocross bike riding (Boreos pass etc..) , not single track stuff that is too technical ......any ideas.....thanks..



we will be doing Hoosier and vail passes etc on the road bikes...


----------



## jimmydeuce (Jan 23, 2011)

come on eone throw some info out. breck/vail area in general. forest service fire roads.... etc....


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

ok, borring ass pass is one for sure. On the north side heading out of Breck take Tiger rd. and head East to the end of the pavement. You can take a right and head up and over Georgia Pass but will be a serious serious climb. You can stay straight and enjoy some FS roads. Be careful though as these are 4x4 trails and there are plenty of Jeeps and ATV's.

I would get a map once in Breck and they have all of the available trails


----------

